# Truck w/plows drawings, lets seem!!



## Newdude

Lets see some ms paint, edited and hand drawn pics of plow trucks.


----------



## Grn Mtn

Welcome newdude, 

as to your request..... why? You'll get more responses if you post one yourself and or explain what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Newdude

before i post, how can i get a photo to 100 kb?


----------



## Pearcelawn

*Try Infraview*

Try infraview.com. It is easy to use and I have used it myself for this site.

Welcome, nice to see another one from the area on here.


----------



## dirt digger

make sure its a JPEG...not a Bitmap, for some reasons bitmaps have to be A LOT smaller to get it to be 100kb, usually a 700x700 JPEG is 94kb


----------



## Newdude

Okay, the webite you gave me did not show up. But, this is what i mean:

It should be attached Mark


----------



## Pearcelawn

*Sorry I spelled it wrong*

www.irfanview.com

Sorry . Thy this. Downloading the software is free. It works well too.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

ok, monday ill put up my stack...a girl at school has them all, so, ill post when i borrow them back for an evening!


----------



## Newdude

Thanks, I just downloaded it.


----------



## RSK

i got some no plows on them but its a truck i did them when i was 13 years old


----------



## Vinnie

This is what happens when you have SERIOUS SNOW WITHDRAW ! Im sending this snowball to curb the cravings.


----------



## Newdude

Nice pics! I'll have to post some soon.


----------



## Newdude

here is another


----------



## YardMedic

*just a plow*

Just the plow -- no truck


----------



## Newdude

how in the world did you draw that? Here is one that i did the other day.


----------



## Antnee77

LOL This is definitely the strangest thread! Pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## Fordistough

We seriously need snow


----------



## Newdude

True that!! WE NEED IT NOW:angry: :realmad: Because I am sooooooo bored, I will post some more soon.


----------



## NoFearDeere

We do need snow....we're all getting a little whippy!


----------



## Antnee77

What's truly amazing is how we have people from all over the country saying the same thing. We all need snow!


----------



## Newdude

Does anyone else have any drawings? I will work on a couple and post them.


----------



## Glockshot73!

PPL say i should go pro with my artistic skills, jk heres a lil somthin, thats like my dream truck right there, maybe in a few years

Chris


----------



## Newdude

That pic reminds me of a snobear plow, lol!. It is a nice truck. You should go pro, jk! Here's another, this time it is a 94 Blazer w/a Meyer 6.5.


----------



## Newdude

Lets try that again. BTW, I drew it by hand and scanned the pic.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Dodgetruckman731;339116 said:


> PPL say i should go pro with my artistic skills, jk heres a lil somthin, thats like my dream truck right there, maybe in a few years
> 
> Chris


nice chris....looks like you painted the home depot plow to match a fisher and are spreading manure to melt that ice....maybe it's still warm from the cow!! Good luck! LOL, you are an amazing artist....spirit of Van Goh...watch out


----------



## Glockshot73!

Lmao thanks for the inspiration, i will pursue my art career and not let up on it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

just worked on this for about 45minutes. lol


----------



## 2500hdFisher

06HDBoss looks like a k5500 duramax with a curtis hitch and run commercial 8'6" and a frame mounted commercial Airflow Sander with black ratchet tie downs. well done looks really cool


----------



## 06HD BOSS

2500hdFisher;339250 said:


> 06HDBoss looks like a k5500 duramax with a curtis hitch and run commercial 8'6" and a frame mounted commercial Airflow Sander with black ratchet tie downs. well done looks really cool


Haha pretty good! I was trying to get the look of a Boss 10'. . . just a little boy at heart


----------



## RSK

got one ..............


----------



## RSK

one more..............


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

not bad guys! :waving: and DodgeTruckman I like your thinking with that cab and chassi model!!!! Go dodge!


----------



## RSK

Bed Up .............


----------



## RSK

any other trucks any one would like to see? post what you would like to see and i will do it and post it


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Do that last one again, but as a supercab. Because it looks just like my truck.


----------



## RSK

side wing...........


----------



## Dakota2004

wow some people have alot of time on there hands....Just wondering how old is everyone is, I wish I had enough time to draw like I used to.


My big thing when I was little was lego modle's of plow trucks, damn i wish i had pics to show you guys they looked awesome!


----------



## RSK

itsgottobegreen;340951 said:


> Do that last one again, but as a supercab. Because it looks just like my truck.


do you went the plow on it? 4 doors or 2 small doors


----------



## RSK

Dakota2004;340959 said:


> wow some people have alot of time on there hands....


no snow have ever thing fix not much to do :waving: xysport


----------



## Dakota2004

take a ride up here to ct Ill give you a list of things!!! lol


----------



## itsgottobegreen

RSK;340960 said:


> do you went the plow on it? 4 doors or 2 small doors


The 2 little small doors. Oh and with the angled plow. (you forgot the plow guide markers on that one) Looks great so far.


----------



## RSK

itsgottobegreen;340969 said:


> The 2 little small doors. Oh and with the angled plow. (you forgot the plow guide markers on that one) Looks great so far.


hows this one for you


----------



## RSK

Dakota2004;340965 said:


> take a ride up here to ct Ill give you a list of things!!! lol


right now i would do just about anything g/f at work raining out so what is a guy to do


----------



## itsgottobegreen

RSK;340991 said:


> hows this one for you


I like it. Thanks man. Check out this thread. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41336


----------



## RSK

itsgottobegreen;340998 said:


> I like it. Thanks man. Check out this thread. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41336


nice i can email you that if you went me to


----------



## Stuffdeer

RSK>

Is there anywau, you could do a Chevy s-10 extended cab ZR2, with a Snoway?


----------



## RSK

Stuffdeer;341040 said:


> RSK>
> 
> Is there anywau, you could do a Chevy s-10 extended cab ZR2, with a Snoway?


I will work on that today you have a salt spreader you went on it


----------



## RSK

2 more ..................


----------



## RSK

Stuffdeer;341040 said:


> RSK>
> 
> Is there anywau, you could do a Chevy s-10 extended cab ZR2, with a Snoway?


hows this one ??wesport xysport


----------



## 06HD BOSS

RSK how do you have the imagination and patience for every little detail?


----------



## Stuffdeer

RSK;341406 said:


> hows this one ??wesport xysport


OMG THATS FREAKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping

O.K. i gotta bite after seeing those....how about a 1997 Chevy Silverado 2500 reg cab, long bed, whelen edge lightbar on backrack with fisher 8ft MM1!!! or, some of those parts!! Your drawings are incredible!


----------



## RSK

06HD BOSS;341448 said:


> RSK how do you have the imagination and patience for every little detail?


i can do about any truck just by looking at it and then do it on my pc. i do it on the paint shop. i have a gift for it. when i was 8-9 old i would do fire trucks and things like that then it just was like a drug having to out do my self with other things


----------



## RSK

mcwlandscaping;341451 said:


> O.K. i gotta bite after seeing those....how about a 1997 Chevy Silverado 2500 reg cab, long bed, whelen edge lightbar on backrack with fisher 8ft MM1!!! or, some of those parts!! Your drawings are incredible!


i will get you that.


----------



## Newdude

I hope that you don't mind, but I whipped up a 97 in 20 min. This is just to hold you down until RSK makes the one you asked for. Of course, I am NOT as good as him by far.


----------



## scuba875

RSK you should try and get your hands on Rhinoceros 3.0. This software is amazing a friend is a product designer and he uses this to do renderings of things he is designing. You would be a natural I think. I played with it a little on his computer and it is way over my head. He also used autocad but there again is another program that is very hard to use.


----------



## RSK

:salute: 


mcwlandscaping;341451 said:


> O.K. i gotta bite after seeing those....how about a 1997 Chevy Silverado 2500 reg cab, long bed, whelen edge lightbar on backrack with fisher 8ft MM1!!! or, some of those parts!! Your drawings are incredible!


hows this for you 97 2500 8ft :waving:  don't know why there is some gray on it but you can see it


----------



## RSK

scuba875;341486 said:


> RSK you should try and get your hands on Rhinoceros 3.0. This software is amazing a friend is a product designer and he uses this to do renderings of things he is designing. You would be a natural I think. I played with it a little on his computer and it is way over my head. He also used autocad but there again is another program that is very hard to use.


i had autocad at one time but i can do them better with out it. i can do about ever thing i need to do on my pc thanks for the info


----------



## RSK

any one els went to see a truck let me know merry Christmas to ever one


----------



## Proscapez LLC

I used to be decent at drawing, so I figured I would give it a try. 
I guess it's been to long, because I suck now.
Whoops, I forgot the plow. LMAO!


----------



## RSK

one more ............. wesport
thats a plow


----------



## Newdude

is rhinoceros 3.0 free?


----------



## ljrce

how about a 1991 chevy s10 blazer 4 door 4x4 with a boss plow on it and a boss resse hitch sander


----------



## Newdude

Here is a misc truck(not sure what brand) with a Boss straight blade and sander. The Blazer has an old western with a 7ft. and hitch salter. Enjoy. BTW, RSK, can oyu, if you are not too busy, whip up a 2002 silverado 2500hd with a boss 8ft., salter and lightbar. Thanks, Mark :bluebounc


----------



## RSK

ljrce;341578 said:


> how about a 1991 chevy s10 blazer 4 door 4x4 with a boss plow on it and a boss resse hitch sander


i will get that for you


----------



## RSK

Newdude;341730 said:


> Here is a misc truck(not sure what brand) with a Boss straight blade and sander. The Blazer has an old western with a 7ft. and hitch salter. Enjoy. BTW, RSK, can oyu, if you are not too busy, whip up a 2002 silverado 2500hd with a boss 8ft., salter and lightbar. Thanks, Mark :bluebounc


i will get that for you


----------



## Newdude

Here's a F-550 dump w/ salter and a 10 ft. boss straight blade. It is an older truck.

Mark:bluebounc


----------



## RSK

ljrce;341578 said:


> how about a 1991 chevy s10 blazer 4 door 4x4 with a boss plow on it and a boss resse hitch sander


hows this.............?


----------



## Newdude

Here's a 90's Chevy wrecker


----------



## ljrce

rsk i like it nice job now i might have to put a plow on mine btw what program are u using


----------



## RSK

ljrce;342755 said:


> rsk i like it nice job now i might have to put a plow on mine btw what program are u using


hi 
thanks 
i am not using any art program i do it all on the paint shop on my pc.
i did have some soft were at one time but i can do them better with out the soft were .


----------



## jmurphy

Hey, can you do a 2001 Chevy 2500 Reg.cab (newer body style), with a 8ft Fisher MM2? Thanks


----------



## Newdude

Here's a 90's salter


----------



## RSK

jmurphy;342884 said:


> Hey, can you do a 2001 Chevy 2500 Reg.cab (newer body style), with a 8ft Fisher MM2? Thanks


i will get you that i am working on one now


----------



## RSK

RSK;341752 said:


> i will get that for you


HOWS THIS ????


----------



## Newdude

Another. This time with a bed.


----------



## Donny O.

newdude and rsk you guys are better at that than i could be. BUT have you seen any of these videos yet??

ms paint sports car

this one is cool as well
woman drawn from inside out.

this one at the end he shows a bunch he has drawn
custom camaro


----------



## Newdude

awesome videos! i like the first 1 the best. By the way, i forgot to thank RSK for the silverado. Thanks

Mark:bluebounc


----------



## Newdude

here's a 2006 dodge ram 2500 w/ a boss


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

RSK;341497 said:


> any one els went to see a truck let me know merry Christmas to ever one


How bout a 03 ford f-250 extended cab, 6' bed, mini strobe bar mounted to back rack with a 8' fisher MM2 X-blade


----------



## RSK

MFIGGS422;344352 said:


> How bout a 03 ford f-250 extended cab, 6' bed, mini strobe bar mounted to back rack with a 8' fisher MM2 X-blade


i will get you that asap


----------



## groundbreakers

WOW !!! With all of this great artistic work .... Ya'll should trade in your plows and salters ... and apply for an engineering job at the Big 3 ... LOL LOL ... seriously ..... good artistic sketches ...


----------



## RSK

groundbreakers;344710 said:


> WOW !!! With all of this great artistic work .... Ya'll should trade in your plows and salters ... and apply for an engineering job at the Big 3 ... LOL LOL ... seriously ..... good artistic sketches ...


thanks man
i do snow plowing to but when you have no snow :crying: theres not much to do right know


----------



## RSK

MFIGGS422;344352 said:


> How bout a 03 ford f-250 extended cab, 6' bed, mini strobe bar mounted to back rack with a 8' fisher MM2 X-blade


how this one???


----------



## Winter Land Man

Newdude;342272 said:


> Here's a F-550 dump w/ salter and a 10 ft. boss straight blade. It is an older truck.
> 
> Mark:bluebounc


isn't that the same truck in a different drawing thread from a different member?


----------



## Newdude

no. i actually used a reference point to draw it.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Newdude;345546 said:


> no. i actually used a reference point to draw it.


It looks a lot like the one on this thread

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=17036&highlight=drawings


----------



## Newdude

Donny O.;343744 said:


> newdude and rsk you guys are better at that than i could be. BUT have you seen any of these videos yet??
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Mark:bluebounc


----------



## Rich Hunter

I think they all have heatstroke!


----------



## Yaz

I did this years ago...lol


----------



## Donny O.

Yaz;346222 said:


> I did this years ago...lol


is that a roll up tanou cover??


----------



## Newdude

Yaz, is that your GMC? Very sweet 

Mark:bluebounc


----------



## Metro Lawn

keep up the good work...


----------



## Winter Land Man

Newdude;345546 said:


> no. i actually used a reference point to draw it.


*

Your yellow truck ( http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19864&stc=1&d=1167156217 ) looks near identical like the truck on the link below but with a Ford front end, different plow, a sander, and different colors.*

One of you copied eachother.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=17036&highlight=drawings


----------



## pigpen

in the pic metrolawn posted, the trucks look like 80's dodges plowing the ford plant


----------



## Metro Lawn

pigpen;346789 said:


> in the pic metrolawn posted, the trucks look like 80's dodges plowing the ford plant


Not too bad of a guess, but one is a 1990 other is an 88....lol


----------



## Donny O.

pigpen;346789 said:


> in the pic metrolawn posted, the trucks look like 80's dodges plowing the ford plant





Metro Lawn;346807 said:


> Not too bad of a guess, but one is a 1990 other is an 88....lol


now thats funny!!!


----------



## PremierLand

John, we next time it snows, you need a pic of the 00 ff350 in the middle. lol...

WHERES THE SNOW


----------



## Rcgm

You used the kodak software and turned that picture into a cartoon didn't ya? 


RCGM
Brad


----------



## DESTEFANO3782

With A Contract Like That, Doesnt It Call For Some New Ford Trucks???


----------



## Newdude

Here is a late 90's Chevy 3500 reg cab and a dump w/tailgate sander and a Western pro plus 8.5ft


----------



## Newdude

OK!! winter man land, I made a huge mistake and got bored and decided to make my own version of that truck and saved the original and wanted to mod it.  i f$%#ed up big time and i am sorry :crying:


----------



## Yaz

Yes Roll Top cover and it is my old GMC truck. I'm going to a real nice one of the new truck.


----------



## PerfiCut L&L

Antnee77;338564 said:


> LOL This is definitely the strangest thread! Pretty cool nonetheless.


Soo true....

Next thing you know we'll be drawing snow.


----------



## Yaz

Drawing snow... hmm .. I'm not that nutty but I bet someone here is.. lol

I said I was going to draw a better one...se what you can do waisting a hour of you life... lol I'm going to reduce it and use it on my new billings.. That is if we ever get snow to bill for...


----------



## Yaz

Ok here's some snow.. lol


----------



## YardMedic

very nice! probably the best I've seen in terms of detail (tough competition though!)


----------



## Fordistough

How about a Black F-550 with a Fisher plow and a black dump body (A strip of red and white reflective tape on the lower part of the Dump body if at all possible.)


----------



## Newdude

Here's a utility truck.


----------



## Newdude

more  tymusic


----------



## Newdude

hey fordistough, here's that ford. There is another too.


----------



## Rcgm

What are you guys using to draw these trucks?Paintshop?I can't even draw a straight line with paint shop.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## RSK

Fordistough;350320 said:


> How about a Black F-550 with a Fisher plow and a black dump body (A strip of red and white reflective tape on the lower part of the Dump body if at all possible.)


hi fordistough
i will get you one in a few days had to do some things


----------



## Yaz

Rcgm;355464 said:


> What are you guys using to draw these trucks?Paintshop?I can't even draw a straight line with paint shop.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Just regular old Paint..


----------



## Yaz

Fordistough;350320 said:


> How about a Black F-550 with a Fisher plow and a black dump body (A strip of red and white reflective tape on the lower part of the Dump body if at all possible.)


How's this? I had to reduce the crud out it to have it fit in here . The original is much better.


----------



## YardMedic

First Yaz, let me say that I probably couldn't draw things half as detailed as you have here! However, if I can poke at you a little.... what's holding the front of the truck up cuz the wheels aren't attached. Also, how does the plow raise without a lift piston? Just bustin on ya, man! I've been up since 3 and need some sleep. Great picture


~Kevin


----------



## Yaz

You got me.. I spend more time on this Ford than I wanted. I hate working on Fords. lol

But now that you caught these silly mistakes, I have to fix it. I messed up because I was rushing it. Fordistough, please PM me a side view pick of your actual truck and I'll clean it up with some personal detail.


----------



## Newdude

more!! There is an unfinished dodge and a custom fake K-5 blazer


----------



## "MR.PLOW"

*This should do*

1 more for this thread. Spose to look like an International 2600 Series.


----------



## Newdude

hey yaz, with your permisson, i would like to ask if I could make a coupleof mods to your truck and post it. Thanks


----------



## Newdude

yaz, i can always ask a mod. to remove it but i wanted to post this. Its your truck drawing with some "mods" enjoy!


----------



## Newdude

more, not the best but i had to try a 08' sd


----------



## Iowa

you guys have way too much time on your hands. shouldnt you be working on new contracts or something?


----------



## YardMedic

Iowa;421964 said:


> you guys have way too much time on your hands. shouldnt you be working on new contracts or something?


Unless his profile is wrong, I think he should be working on his Algebra homework! He's talented, though.


----------



## Hemipower

Metro Lawn;346717 said:


> keep up the good work...


I like the Dodge trucks under the Ferd sign.


----------



## topdj

little fat pencil work


----------



## Newdude

YardMedic;421978 said:


> Unless his profile is wrong, I think he should be working on his Algebra homework! He's talented, though.


funny, I just finished my trig before i drew those.


----------



## deere615

Wow great drawings guys! I should post all the ones I have drawn in the back of all my notebooks for school! lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS

topdj;421997 said:


> little fat pencil work


 nice try bub


----------



## deere615

Is RSK still on here?? That would be really cool if he could do a 03 chevy 1500 4x4. With a fisher LD and a echo mini light bar?? I am not as talented as you guys


----------



## topdj

06HD BOSS;422276 said:


> nice try bub


hey remove his comment I resent that


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Lpumpkin:L


----------



## Newdude

damit, i am bored... sigh... where is the snow:crying:  these are not trucks but, i really took my time (cuz' im bored) so, enjoy the Thomas Titans fan car.


----------



## yamaguy

Damn you must live in the ghetto, they already stole the wheels!


----------



## Newdude

yamaguy;422502 said:


> Damn you must live in the ghetto, they already stole the wheels!


haha I am not good at drawing wheels, so I decided to draw the suspension system instead.


----------



## Newdude

1980's K20 w/western and salter.


----------



## deere615

Not a very good pic but heres one I did in History class!


----------



## Newdude

deere615;423744 said:


> Not a very good pic but heres one I did in History class!
> QUOTE]
> 
> the teacher must have been a snooze. heres a ram. I messed up the mount.


----------



## deere615

Ya He lectures everyday, not a hard class just long and boring.


----------



## Supper Grassy

good pics, really realistic


----------



## Newdude

*work in progress*

well, here is a truck i hope to complete soon, so i will keep it updated when i get more done. Here is a 2008 2500hd reg. cab, in the closest interpretation of Jetstream Blue, a new color for the corvette. Enjoy. also, if anyone has a plow idea for it, please feel free to reccomend one. thanks.


----------



## EGLC

You did not draw the rims.


----------



## Newdude

EGLC;433032 said:


> You did not draw the rims.


yeah, I know. i am a terribe rim drawer so I went on to chevy's site and took a pic of the rim, pasted it in paint and shrunk it and fit it in the truck. Me drawing rims and MS paint do not go.


----------



## Ford-101

Heres A Truck For You


----------



## Ford-101

Hope The Pix Works


----------



## Dwan

posted this one a few years back but here it is again.


----------



## deere615

Dwan;433592 said:


> posted this one a few years back but here it is again.


Thats just too funny lol.


----------



## Idealtim

I have to post a few pics of my freehand drawings soon!


----------



## Newdude

anyone have an idea?


----------



## toby4492

Newdude;433811 said:


> anyone have an idea?


Sno-Way 29 Trip Edge Series with Stainless Steel skin.

BTW these drawings are sweet.


----------



## Newdude

ok, i'll give it a try. Any more?


----------



## Newdude

here ya go:


----------



## Newdude

another. This time with a fisher 8ft hd and a new strobe and a white truck.


----------



## toby4492

Newdude;434351 said:


> here ya go:


Looks great. Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Newdude

toby4492;434816 said:


> Looks great. Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving.


you are welcome and have a good one too.


----------



## deere615

03 chevy 1500 blue fisher LD


----------



## ljrce

just for the heck of it a 2007 kawasaki brute force 650i 4x4with a plow on it its something differnt lol


----------



## deere615

ljrce;435509 said:


> just for the heck of it a 2007 kawasaki brute force 650i 4x4with a plow on it its something differnt lol


I was thinking about asking for my quad too, that would be pretty cool!


----------



## Newdude

well its startin to snow here but i was bored so... I found this pic in a sig on lawnsite and decided to modify it just a little:

original and 2 mods:


----------



## Newdude

hehe... forgot the pics. original and mods:


----------



## Clapper&Company

You crazy good!!1

Keep them coming


----------



## K20Fisher

Nice drawings fellas


----------



## Newdude

my younger brother took a stab at drawing a truck. Came out ok, i think.


----------



## K20Fisher

nicestacks o that truck !!!


----------



## Snowplowkid

He didn't draw it he just copied and pasted (yard medic, yellow plow, no truck)


----------



## Snowplowkid

RSK Could you do a John Deere 115 Tractor w/ a 46" Plow, OK if not


----------



## Newdude

Snowplowkid;516058 said:


> He didn't draw it he just copied and pasted (yard medic, yellow plow, no truck)


huh?? which truck??


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Yaz, I copied yours, and made some mods (hope you don't mind) I put a new strobe on, hitch, and a boss undercarriage!


----------



## Newdude

alrighty now. After seeing Jon Geer and firstclasslawn' trucks, I decided to make a '08 silverado inspired by both of their trucks. I would have had the wing done if I took the time to but, i finished today. Complete with a swing-wing but a fisher plow in front instead. Also, instead of making the front bumper chrome, I colored them body color. Enjoy.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Took me forever, but here is one with the plow. I would make my own truck but I have NO skill!


----------



## Newdude

not too bad. Did you use the curve tool for the blade? If not, that could help. You'll get better at it over time. Took me a while at first but i got the hang of it.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I used the tool where you make the line, and then can design you own curve to it... Not perfect.. I made a tail gate salter too


----------



## farmerkev

Just found this thread, nice drawings everybody. I once freehand drew a ton of const. equipment and was impressed at how good I was when I took my time. On my old computer I had a bunch of train drawings in paint. Never tried a plow though, hmmmm...


----------



## Supper Grassy

Newdude what program are you using?


----------



## nickv13412

heres a bobcat i did with a pusher


----------



## Supper Grassy

nick what progam did you use?


----------



## nickv13412

just regular old microsoft paint


----------



## Newdude

microsoft paint all the way!! nice bobcat nick


----------



## Yaz

Nick rules here!

There are some guys on youtube that will blow your mind..


----------



## deere615

That Bobcat is nice! 
New dude looks great as always!


----------



## AllOutLandscape

heres myne


----------



## K20Fisher

Nice know lets see it in color


----------



## AllOutLandscape

no way, ive wasted waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy too much time on that thing already, that one is done on AUTOcad


----------



## YardMedic

Snowplowkid;516058 said:


> He didn't draw it he just copied and pasted (yard medic, yellow plow, no truck)


I absolutely drew it. I can't draw trucks, so I certainly have superimposed my "simple" Fisher drawings on stock truck photos.


----------



## YardMedic

*Truck pasting*

Check out my use of cut & paste for various applications over the years. It's fairly obvious: *MY* plow with internet images


----------



## Fiafighterdude

Yaz;348915 said:


> Drawing snow... hmm .. I'm not that nutty but I bet someone here is.. lol
> 
> I said I was going to draw a better one...se what you can do waisting a hour of you life... lol I'm going to reduce it and use it on my new billings.. That is if we ever get snow to bill for...


Yaz im my fav. drawing


----------



## deere615

AllOutLandscape;547147 said:


> heres myne


Nice, I started to do one in ms paint it just takes forever....


----------



## Fiafighterdude

i cant find my plow drawings but here some of my other ones


----------



## Fiafighterdude

Fiafighterdude;547541 said:


> i cant find my plow drawings but here some of my other ones


my wheels suck on the front end loader


----------



## Yaz

Newdude;412148 said:


> yaz, i can always ask a mod. to remove it but i wanted to post this. Its your truck drawing with some "mods" enjoy!


That was some funny stuff LOL


----------



## deere615

Fiafighterdude;547541 said:


> i cant find my plow drawings but here some of my other ones


umm you must get bored in school(or work) too


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Yaz's truck looks great with the stacks and lighbar!! Nice drawlings guys keep em comming.


----------



## Newdude

I have to agree about yaz's truck. Anyway, in the spirit of the mowing season (crappy wheels:


----------



## deere615

Newdude;548218 said:


> I have to agree about yaz's truck. Anyway, in the spirit of the mowing season (crappy wheels:


cool a JD tractor I like it, looks similar to mine (GT225)


----------



## Newdude

thanks. If i have the time, i'll throw a blower on it or draw another truck, possibly an 03-06 siverado. we shall see.


----------



## farmerkev

Newdude;548279 said:


> thanks. If i have the time, i'll throw a blower on it or draw another truck, possibly an 03-06 siverado. we shall see.


If I could make a request, how about a 96 F-350 PSD with stacks. And a Western v plow.


----------



## nickv13412

ehh what the hey, for the mowing season


----------



## Newdude

very sweet super Z nick.


----------



## deere615

Nice ztr


----------



## Newdude

farmerkev;548281 said:


> If I could make a request, how about a 96 F-350 PSD with stacks. And a Western v plow.


okay. Here is a quick preview, its still kinda far from done, needs some more body work and rims, then I'll get going on the plow. One quick question, a unimount or an ultramount (or, an old school one) ??


----------



## deere615

Newdude;548279 said:


> thanks. If i have the time, i'll throw a blower on it or draw another truck, possibly an 03-06 siverado. we shall see.


After you are done with the 03 ford psd, could you do my 03 silverado 1500 with a western plow. Heres a pic


----------



## Newdude

deere615;548563 said:


> After you are done with the 03 ford psd, could you do my 03 silverado 1500 with a western plow. Heres a pic
> View attachment 38400


sure will. It might take a couple of weeks (2 max hopefuly) because I have a pretty busy schedule (school crap) so yea, I can whip that up for you.


----------



## Newdude

alrighty, here you go farmerkev. Added a bunch of stuff like nightwak lights, step bar, salter, more lights, etc. Enjoy.


----------



## farmerkev

Looks good, Unimount, but boesnt really make alot of difference as long as it has a V plow and stacks. Oh yeah, and a red truck. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## farmerkev

Opps, I didnt read that last page, you already have it, looks GREAT, if you dont mind Id like to use it as my avatar.


----------



## Newdude

wow, fast reply lol !!. Sure, you can use it if you'd like to.


----------



## K20Fisher

Hey New dude somtime could you make a 08 GMC 2500 HD ext cab with 8 1/2 Xtreme V


----------



## Newdude

sure, I'd be glad to.


----------



## K20Fisher

Thanks!!!!


----------



## deere615

Newdude;548567 said:


> sure will. It might take a couple of weeks (2 max hopefuly) because I have a pretty busy schedule (school crap) so yea, I can whip that up for you.


Thanks. do you take any graphic classes?


----------



## Newdude

nope, self taught. I just learn from my mistakes and fix as I go along, and usually find a nice side shot of the truck i want to draw, and go from there.


----------



## deere615

Newdude;548841 said:


> nope, self taught. I just learn from my mistakes and fix as I go along, and usually find a nice side shot of the truck i want to draw, and go from there.


Thats cool. Heres one I did today of my tractor, not as good as everyone elses but I tried


----------



## Newdude

that is very sweet. I like how you made it at an angle, giving it dimension. Awesome. Oh, and I started on your truck and will probably get it done this week.


----------



## deere615

Newdude;549101 said:


> that is very sweet. I like how you made it at an angle, giving it dimension. Awesome. Oh, and I started on your truck and will probably get it done this week.


Cool, thanks


----------



## Newdude

ok, deere, here you go.


----------



## deere615

Newdude;549405 said:


> ok, deere, here you go.


Now thats cool thanks:waving:


----------



## Newdude

no problem. you are welcome.


----------



## Snowplow71

Could you draw a 2008 Chevy 3500 with a western wideout and smith stainless V spreader in the dump body? Color of the truck, blue, and the dump body silver with, yellow side boards and DOT reflect on the bottom of the dump. This may take you a while but can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Newdude

ok, but i need to get cracking on K20's truck, then I will tackle yours.


----------



## Maine2WA

AllOutLandscape;547147 said:


> heres myne


what program did you use to draw this?


----------



## duff daddy

whats the chance i could see this bad boy done up, heres one w/the plow... (can ya make it a ss xblade?)


----------



## Newdude

duff daddy;549921 said:


> whats the chance i could see this bad boy done up, heres one w/the plow... (can ya make it a ss xblade?)


very very slim... jk jk jk. Sure, I could do it. I am almost done with K20's truck, then doing Snowplow7' request, then I shall do yours.


----------



## deere615

^Nice Looking Truck^


----------



## Newdude

Ok, K20, here is your 08' Sierra. Enjoy.


----------



## Newdude

and here is Snowplow71's truck.


----------



## Mike S

I am impressed newdude! Very cool! You should charge for this but before you do can you do mine! I have 04 2500 hd reg cab long bed with back rack, light bar,meyer,and lift kit with bigger tires. Its blue also. I know your busy so no presure.


----------



## K20Fisher

thanks can i use it as my avatar


----------



## Newdude

K20Fisher;550031 said:


> thanks can i use it as my avatar


sure you can K20 and Mike, no problem.


----------



## Snowplow71

Newdude,
Thank you very much. Fits in the avatar beautiful. Thanks again


----------



## AllOutLandscape

duff daddy, did you knock the basket ball hoop down?


----------



## Newdude

Snowplow71;550157 said:


> Newdude,
> Thank you very much. Fits in the avatar beautiful. Thanks again


no problem. you are very welcome.


----------



## deere615

Wow me, k20, and snowplow71, could have a matching fleet


----------



## Newdude

Alright duff daddy, here you go. Enjoy.


----------



## Mike S

Cool thanks new dude! I look forward to see mine!


----------



## Yaz

Duff Daddy's rig as ordered with 8' X blade


----------



## duff daddy

sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!! yaz,DEF LOOKS KILLER !!!!!!!!! 

new guy ... that looks awesome man def know what your doing great work!!!!!!

alloutlandscape, naw that was on its way down and i just pushed it down in the fall

(thanks for the nice rancho's and signal in mirror set up! haha


----------



## duff daddy

thanks for the kind words deer615!!!!


----------



## Newdude

duff daddy;550494 said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!! yaz,DEF LOOKS KILLER !!!!!!!!!
> 
> new guy ... that looks awesome man def know what your doing great work!!!!!!
> 
> alloutlandscape, naw that was on its way down and i just pushed it down in the fall
> 
> (thanks for the nice rancho's and signal in mirror set up! haha


heck yea, Yaz's is better. I stick more to basics I guess. I'll have to get better at that 3d stuff, lol...
(I know what I'm doing, in 2d, definitly not 3d)


----------



## Yaz

I'm wicked sorry Newdude, I printed his pictures and worked on it, I didn't even notice you posted it already.


----------



## Newdude

Eh, it is all right. Not to sound stupid but, I don't hate you for doing it, besides it is an amazing drawing. I need a break anyway, lol. My hands gettin tired, hehe.  Also, Mike, I have yours done. Enjoy.


----------



## K20Fisher

Hey newdude r u any good at making logos for lawncare?? mabe if you are could you make one for David's LawnCare if not thats ok


----------



## Newdude

Really, I'm not sure. I might give it a shot and see.


----------



## Newdude

K20Fisher;550727 said:


> Hey newdude r u any good at making logos for lawncare?? mabe if you are could you make one for David's LawnCare if not thats ok


well, here is my 1st attempt at a logo. Needs more work (just a rough one), so I'll keep playing around with it.


----------



## K20Fisher

Thanks the only thing is i cant do rolling and dont have a cell Could you change Plowing to Snow removal also its probaly going to go on a hat and shirt


----------



## farmerkev

Newdude;550512 said:


> Eh, it is all right. Not to sound stupid but, I don't hate you for doing it, besides it is an amazing drawing. I need a break anyway, lol. My hands gettin tired, hehe.  Also, Mike, I have yours done. Enjoy.


That Blue 2500 is by far my favorite, well after mine of course!


----------



## deere615

I used Newdudes blue 2500HD and played around with it a little, This is exactly what I want my next truck to be:


----------



## Mike S

Thanks New Dude! Looks good!:salute:


----------



## deere615

Messin around in photoshop


----------



## Ford-101

*size*

I was just wondering if u guys on here are using the paint program on windows to do the drawing. If so! how do u get the drawing to size. I make it smaller then u cant see the detail. I have some drawing I think everyone will enjoy just I cant make them work. thanks guys p.s. Nice pictures.


----------



## Ford-101

*size*

see what I mean
[/LIST]


Ford-101;433585 said:


> Hope The Pix Works


----------



## Newdude

i draw in ms paint, save the full drawing and use a program called Irfanview and resize it to 800 x ### setting and save it as a jpeg.


----------



## deere615

Mine were always sized the right size. But I have Vista and it came with windows office picture manager, which I can resize pictures really easy. Nice Drawing


----------



## Ford-101

*still problems*

I dont know how to change this now >........... Your file of 656.3 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 100.0 KB for this filetype.


----------



## Newdude

did you convert it to jpeg??


----------



## Yaz

I know what you mean my bitmaps were huge.. try saving it as a .GIF and then post the gif. It works for me.


----------



## deere615

This website might help with resizing
http://www.resize2mail.com/


----------



## Ford-101

Newdude;552761 said:


> did you convert it to jpeg??


yea i try that and no luck


----------



## Ford-101

finally i got it here they are enjoy


----------



## deere615

Nice Drawings


----------



## fedspunisher

A little 3D Model I started on today. I'll post another picture when i finish it.


----------



## Newdude

wow. I really cant wait to see more of this. that is awesome!


----------



## Newdude

nothing to do on a hot summer day.... wheels not on.


----------



## Donny O.

that a 350Z? I guess it could be a G35 coupe but i'm sticking with 350Z!!


----------



## Newdude

yea, i was trying to use the 09 maxima headlight and make the "next" Z to what i would like.


----------



## Newdude

Here's a little something for K20Fisher.


----------



## deere615

Newdude;557493 said:


> Here's a little something for K20Fisher.


Nice drawing


----------



## Newdude

If GM remade the 2-door removeable to blazers again... sorry if the quality sucks.


----------



## Newdude

No snow+boredom= Resurrecting an oldie.

My Dream Truck, hehe  (bit wide, sorry.)


----------



## chcav1218

One my girlfriend did of my truck


----------



## Newdude

Haha, that is sweet!


----------



## 02powerstroke

Heres mine. No laughing now I mean it!!! my V plow truck thing......


----------



## Newdude

That is a nice truck...makes me want to something like that...


----------



## nickv13412

heres an S160 i did


----------



## nickv13412

Heres an F350 with an X-Blade


----------



## nickv13412

and a GMC with an X-Blade and stainless sander


----------



## nickv13412

Yaz's truck i did a while back


----------



## Supper Grassy

how do you guys make these?


----------



## nickv13412

Supper Grassy;657431 said:


> how do you guys make these?


I use Microsoft Paint


----------



## Newdude

Supper Grassy;657431 said:


> how do you guys make these?


same as Nick, MS paint. And Nick, awesome job on those trucks and the Bobcat.


----------



## nickv13412

Newdude;657619 said:


> same as Nick, MS paint. And Nick, awesome job on those trucks and the Bobcat.


Thanks a lot, you too man, real nice job on all your drawings.


----------



## Snowaway

defanatly need snow, throwen it out there for southeast Alaska


----------



## nickv13412

gotta have a cummins


----------



## farmerkev

Lets see a first gen!


----------



## hondarecon4435

could someone please do a picture for me of my atv. i need it for the background on my buissness card and i am horrible with drawings and computers. i dont know what program that dodge above was made in but i really like that style and with a white background.

i would really appreciate it it would be a huge help

i also posted this pic but if you want more please let me know and i can show more


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

Here is one i did of my truck! Thanks for the base Nick


----------



## deere615

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;733483 said:


> Here is one i did of my truck! Thanks for the base Nick


That looks real nice, you just did the 4x4 backwards lol


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

deere615;733525 said:


> That looks real nice, you just did the 4x4 backwards lol


lol Thx I didnt even notice that. Here i fixed it


----------



## jgoetter1

What the hell is this?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;733799 said:


> lol Thx I didnt even notice that. Here i fixed it


It alost looks like the 2500 hd is backwards too, was the truck supposed to be facing the other way? I noticed that the gas cap is on the passenger side instead of the usual driver side for the chevy. Not trying to show you how to do it, BUt it looks really good!


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

OMG when i flipped the truck around i didn't even notice that. I'll fix it again hopefully this is the only other thing i did wrong. LOL!!!


----------



## Turbodiesel

my rendition ................


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

jgoetter1;733913 said:


> What the hell is this?


LOL drawings of plow trucks done on *Microsoft Paint
*


----------



## Sabsan84

I have some great Illustrator drawings, but can anyone tell me how to upload adobe Reader documents, I have been unsuccessful in doing so, even through photobucket.

thanks


----------



## SKYNYRD

here's a couple of mine that are supposed to be coloring book pages.


----------



## miltonplower

fox what program did u use??


----------



## john m stauffer

Dodgetruckman731;339116 said:


> PPL say i should go pro with my artistic skills, jk heres a lil somthin, thats like my dream truck right there, maybe in a few years
> 
> Chris


yeah but it's a dodge with a fisher.


----------



## mercer_me

This a Chevy or GMC truck with a Fisher plow.


----------



## SKYNYRD

mercer_me;786060 said:


> this a chevy or gmc truck with a fisher plow.


awesome!...


----------



## miltonplower

here is something i just drew picture might not be the best but i took it with my phone


----------



## carver60

*my future setup*

Hope you like them. i can do anything for you. i use a program that costs over a thousand dollars, and i have alot of logos. if you guys are intristed in some work send me a PM. i also have almost every truck in the world, and they are easy, for me atleast, to make new vehicles. i made that gmc with the fisher spreader on it by scratch. thanks


----------



## carver60

heres some bigger plows. these took me the time from which i posted the first set at : 7:17 p.m until now, which is 8:35 p.m. pretty good time consumption i would say. hope you like. tell me waht you like better and give me sugestions please.


----------



## miltonplower

how about a ford f-450 harley davidson edt with a boss v plow


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;789751 said:


> give me sugestions please.


Here are a few sugestions:
F-550 with a plow, wing, and sander
Ford 8000 single axle with a plow, wing, and sander
GMC 5500 with a plow, wing, and sander
GMC 2500HD with a 8.5' Fisher Xtreme V


----------



## carver60

they are all on the way. im not up to the ford 8000 though. unless you get me a good pic of the side dead on so i can trace it


----------



## carver60

here ya go milton


----------



## carver60

and for you mercer :


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;789925 said:


> and for you mercer :


They came out wicked good. Thank you very much. If you have time could you make a Western Star 4900 SA with a plow, wing, and sander?


----------



## carver60

hope you likeee










ussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## miltonplower

can you make me a lifted truck with plow?? if so it's a 2007 dodge ram 2500 mega cab with a 6' lift with a fisher ss v plow?


----------



## carver60

i could. not tonight though. off to bed right now.


----------



## miltonplower

o ok no rush


----------



## carver60

do u like teh 450?


----------



## miltonplower

ya it looks sick thanks for the new screan saver!!!!


----------



## ATV Plow King

Yo man those are really nice.

When you get a chance would you mind doing a 

2008 F-450 Dually
4 door crew cab
powerstroke
10' Flatbed (aluminum)
Boxes under the bed in between the wheels and cab.
9'-10' Wideout 
The new Tornado (10')
And Maroon in color.

Please and THANK YOU!!!


-Bill


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;789945 said:


> hope you likeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ussmileyflagtymusic


It came out perfect. I love it. Thank you very much. I'm going to have to show my uncle this one, he plows all the roads in Mercer Maine.


----------



## Newdude

Nice drawing but I couldnt help but notice that your Boss and Fisher plows are the same, except for color.


----------



## carver60

Newdude;790022 said:


> Nice drawing but I couldnt help but notice that your Boss and Fisher plows are the same, except for color.


haha ya i know. i cant find any pics of the two different plows from a side view. so at this point i only have the one model. sorry for the unrealistic plows, but i will work on getting more models soon.


----------



## Newdude

carver60;790040 said:


> haha ya i know. i cant find any pics of the two different plows from a side view. so at this point i only have the one model. sorry for the unrealistic plows, but i will work on getting more models soon.


Ah I gotcha. Very nice work though. Keep it up xysport


----------



## miltonplower

what program is it your using??


----------



## carver60

signlab 7.1 and adobe illustrator. my dad owns a sign company


----------



## miltonplower

thanks i'm going to get the trail of the adobe is that what you use for the trucks?


----------



## carver60

miltonplower;790129 said:


> thanks i'm going to get the trail of the adobe is that what you use for the trucks?


i make the trucks in signlab then convert them to adobe because it gives a better quality of saved pic. and the trucks cost about $400 for most of the trucks in the world. or $15 each from a website.


----------



## miltonplower

kool i might invest in these programs they look pretty kool


----------



## carver60

its cost over $2000 for all the programs. unless youre loaded, i wouldnt. the reason i have them is becuase my dad owns a sign company and they are mandatory


----------



## carver60

ATV Plow King;789988 said:


> Yo man those are really nice.
> 
> When you get a chance would you mind doing a
> 
> 9'-10' Wideout
> The new Tornado (10')
> 
> Please and THANK YOU!!!
> 
> -Bill


get me some pics and sure. if you own it, take side pics of how you want it to turn out. and take a overall pic of your truck. i will make it look as realistic as possible


----------



## ATV Plow King

I dont have one (yet) thats why i wanna see how itll turn out.

heres some pics

http://vinclassic.com/povbywtws/StockImages/1FDXW46R18EB26534_img_1.jpg

^^Add a 12' Aluminum flatbed with headache rack.^^

http://mankatofreepress.autoconx.com/photos/324/10415324_1_B.jpg

^^With an aluminum box like that^^

http://www.farleychevrolet.com/lot_cars_013.jpg

^^That Color (with the powerstroke badge)^^

http://imgs.getauto.com/imgs/ag/ga/85/89/1/3D6WH46D97G848589-1.jpg

^^The wideout (closed)^^

http://www.centralparts.com/Common/...roduct-Category/Western-WIDE-OUT-snowplow.jpg

^^Wideout (open)^^

http://www.westernplows.com/tornado.asp

^^Tornado (from the site)^^

http://www.westernplows.com/wideout.asp

^^Wideout (from the site)^^

That should just about do it . And if you could do two of them one from the left side, and a front left angle side (like the white dodge).

Thank you very much

-Bill


----------



## carver60

it'll cost ya ;P


----------



## ATV Plow King

carver60;790208 said:


> it'll cost ya ;P


Lol whats the damage?

-Bill


----------



## carver60

im thinkg $2.99 for time well spent


----------



## ATV Plow King

carver60;790211 said:


> im thinkg $2.99 for time well spent


How i am gonna get it to you


----------



## carver60

paypal?? or jsut ship me your quad. aahahaa


----------



## ATV Plow King

carver60;790215 said:


> paypal?? or jsut ship me your quad. aahahaa


ok can have my quad for 5,200 minus the 3.00 for the drawing and your set


----------



## ATV Plow King

did you draw it yet?


----------



## miltonplower

lol hows my dodge comming?


----------



## carver60

they both will be done tonight. on my way to work now


----------



## carver60

for you yamaha. and it aint worth 5200. lol


----------



## carver60

you owe me big time now


----------



## miltonplower

wheres my dodge?????


----------



## carver60

tomorrow, got home late and i already had this one started. dont worry i havnt forgot. and use some manners when talking to me or it aint gettin done


----------



## miltonplower

lol ;p


----------



## mercer_me

Carver60 you do great work. I love it.


----------



## carver60

ty very much. i still cant get over how sick your truck turned out


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;790473 said:


> ty very much. i still cant get over how sick your truck turned out


I know that came out perfect.


----------



## carver60

is it the right body style/ i had 5 or 6 different body styles for the 4900's and that one was the ebst, but i didnt kno if you wanted a newer looking one or not.


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;790476 said:


> is it the right body style/ i had 5 or 6 different body styles for the 4900's and that one was the ebst, but i didnt kno if you wanted a newer looking one or not.


It didn't matter to me if it was new or old.


----------



## carver60

Dodge is 80% done...gotta add the suspension and plow. and how big u want the rims and tires


----------



## miltonplower

22' and 35' thanks alot


----------



## carver60

22 feet? lol - ' is feet " is inches


----------



## miltonplower

ya 22'' and 35'' sorry i was kindof sleepy when i wrote that


----------



## ATV Plow King

Yo mann thats awsome, thanks a bunch :salute:

-Bill


----------



## carver60

triple threat

for you dodge and dually fans out there.


----------



## miltonplower

thanks they looks sick good work mate thanks again


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;790634 said:


> triple threat
> 
> for you dodge and dually fans out there.


I like the middle one, the only thing I don't like is the role bar.


----------



## carver60

just being bored..............


----------



## miltonplower

lol that porsche looks pretty kool


----------



## mercer_me

Is this a good side vew of a fisher plow? So you can draw Fishers with a chain lift.


----------



## mercer_me

Hear's one of a Fisher V plow.


----------



## carver60

yes. that will help me out alot thnx!


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Can You do A gmc 2500hd duramax diesel ext. cab long bed 


Thanks Nick


----------



## carver60

with a plow? and sorry. i am a bit behind right now so idk when it will be done. and what is the model year? give me more info dude. thanks


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

With a plow doesnt matter which make. A 2006. It doesnt matter if your behind. You dont need to rush


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Did You start it yet? Just Wondering??


----------



## carver60

nope. be done in 30 mins. sorry. totally forgot. :S


----------



## carver60




----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

carver60;794892 said:


>


Thanks Nick


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Hey YAz Can you make one set of those wheels that you have on your gmc drawing.


----------



## Snowplow71

Whenever you get a chance, Black 2009 Chevy 2500 Crew Cab Duramax, (with banks kit..) with a....8.6 Western pro plus with wings, and LED strobe light bar..... Whenever, the best trucks take alittle while


----------



## joef450snowplow

nice drawings these r some of mine looking for some more in my room http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/95/l_81fa316a34ae4960bed47e01541571ec
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/100/l_01e1ba5877774c91a912b019255828f3.jpg
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/109/l_c7eed2a79c7149a08664bf799031cc01.jpg
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/90/l_b7e3b3b97595415bb5cb237c7f6881f9.jpg


----------



## joef450snowplow




----------



## joef450snowplow

the f350s did in school and chainsaw the scag i did at home hope u like got more some wear


----------



## carver60

very good job. how old r you


----------



## joef450snowplow

im 15 going on 16


----------



## joef450snowplow

thanks u got some good drawings


----------



## joef450snowplow

more http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=785379 mine r the nysdot


----------



## carver60

im 15 turnin 16 in november


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Carver could you make that same truck with the type rims that yaz has on his truck


----------



## carver60

whos yaz??


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Never Mind AnyWay i Made my own and could you make me a Gmc Pick Up truck with a dump insert and a boss plow and a 3 inch lift kit just use the old truck and put a dump insert and a 3 in ch lift ig you could?


----------



## carver60

*For Snowplow71*


----------



## mercer_me

Can you make a 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 crew cab short box with an 8' Boss on it? Make it the same colar as this one please. Thank you very much.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

THanks, How bout a 06 gmc 2500hd daramax regular cab with a saltdogg spreader and a boss plow. Amd a 6 inch light kit and 40 inch tires. I really like your drawings.


----------



## carver60

my employers trucks- only the two. tehre is another f350, 2 f150's and a gmc silverado dump truck


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

thanks again, How about a chevy with a boss and a 6 inch lift and 40 inch tires


----------



## carver60

that chevvy i did wasnt for you. im not done urs yet.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Ok sorry Cant wait to see it


----------



## joef450snowplow

u guys should start paying carver60


----------



## 2005_Sierra

how do u guys do this so well? i tried once and failed horribly at it lol


----------



## carver60

I wish. Donations are accepted to Paypal: Zootoo63 Please all donations at least $5.00. 


and with experience, as you know, which isnt the best advice, but its what makes us get so good. and a creative imagination helps


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

I have to pay you for mine ?? Please just one more


----------



## carver60

ahah no, you dont have to. but i would appreciate if requests were more special, like the trucks with salters, accessories, instead of a normal truck with a plow, it gets kinda boring. i would rather do a difficult truck then an easy one


----------



## miltonplower

lol carver i got one for ya a international mxt with a 10' boss v plow and a boss tailgate salter ... but the that with a 6'' lift with 35'' tires and 20'' rims think u can make me one like this i would appericate it.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Are almost done mine sorry just really want to see it.:bluebounc:yow!:


----------



## carver60

Sorry, im workin on the dump gmc now, then the spreader truck

im workin on it right now boss. the single cab chevy with a spreader? dont worrry. it should be done soon


----------



## 2005_Sierra

do a truck like this



[email protected];782413 said:


> customer ride


Thanks


----------



## carver60

please and thank you?


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

carver60;801161 said:


> Sorry, im workin on the dump gmc now, then the spreader truck
> 
> im workin on it right now boss. the single cab chevy with a spreader? dont worrry. it should be done soon


Yes please


----------



## towpro570

bored try drawing a gmc tow truck with a 8.6 western pro plow


----------



## carver60

sorry guys, went out to a concert at last minute. wont b done til tm


----------



## Newdude

1st Gen Ram with dump and Fisher XLS. Cab is a little too tall I think.


----------



## mercer_me

Newdude;802032 said:


> 1st Gen Ram with dump and Fisher XLS. Cab is a little too tall I think.


That came out wicked good. I'm going to show this to my freinds that like Dodge.


----------



## carver60

thats great! what did u do that in? and sorry guys, i have nothin to show because my mother board fried and i cant do any work. :S im on my laptop right now, but i am goin to look for a computer today, we'll see how it goes. sorry to everyone who has something im working on.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

its ok i can wait.


----------



## Newdude

carver60;802085 said:


> thats great! what did u do that in? and sorry guys, i have nothin to show because my mother board fried and i cant do any work. :S im on my laptop right now, but i am goin to look for a computer today, we'll see how it goes. sorry to everyone who has something im working on.


Just MS Paint.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Caver did you get your cumputer?


----------



## carver60

yes...the software is still awaiting installation :S


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

OK i just hae been really waiting for the truck


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Caver are you still working on the truck??


----------



## carver60

hey boss. what truck did you want again? as a matter of fact, the software was hjust installed on wednseday, so i can get your truck started...just give me all the specs and colours you want and ill see waht i can do


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

I want a gmc crew cab 8" bed A boss plow-doesnt madder what type on the truck can I have a set of stacks, 6 inch lift and a boss slat speader.
Colors: Blue 

Can you also put a fuel transfer tank.


THanks Nick


----------



## carver60

ok...not enough information...need colours...year...?????


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

carver60;846884 said:


> ok...not enough information...need colours...year...?????


Sorry Heres more info: Colors really just Blue with a white fuel transfer tank in the back and a orange strobe light on a black back rack. O and the year 07 Classic Edition


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;847358 said:


> Sorry Heres more info: Colors really just Blue with a white fuel transfer tank in the back and a orange strobe light on a black back rack. O and the year 07 Classic Edition


Did you get this infomation?


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Carver?


----------



## joef450snowplow

what program do u use autocad or somthing


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Carver are you still on here??


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey carver if you get bored can you make a 09 GMC 2500HD ext cab short bed (black) with powder coated extreme V Back rack and poly caster


----------



## IPLOWSNO

change your name you can usemine from another site, CHEAP FOOSE


----------



## Winter Land Man

How 'bout some 3D drawings instead of just the side of the trucks?


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Heres Newdudes Chevy or Gmc With as Fisher we drew awhile back wioth some of my mods.


----------



## Newdude

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;911952 said:


> Heres Newdudes Chevy or Gmc With as Fisher we drew awhile back wioth some of my mods.


That sir...I cannot take credit for...it was *mercer_me* who drew that.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey NEW DUDE if you get a chance can you make a 09 GMC 2500HD ext cab short bed (black) with powder coated extreme V Back rack and poly caster


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Newdude;912019 said:


> That sir...I cannot take credit for...it was *mercer_me* who drew that.


Sorry Newdude I thought it was you.

Can you make me a 2006 GMC sierra black with boss tailgate spreader and a boss v plow.

With a 6in Lift and with some big tires


----------



## Newdude

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;912806 said:


> Sorry Newdude I thought it was you.
> 
> Can you make me a 2006 GMC sierra black with boss tailgate spreader and a boss v plow.
> 
> With a 6in Lift and with some big tires


...I shall see...a "virtual" christmas gift perhaps...?


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

ok Thanks haha


----------



## GMCHD plower

NEW DUDE if you get a chance can you make a 09 GMC 2500HD ext cab short bed (black) with powder coated extreme V Back rack and poly caster


----------



## GMCHD plower

Are we gonna let this thread die?


----------



## mercer_me

GMCHD plower;1017353 said:


> Are we gonna let this thread die?


I hope not I like this thread.


----------



## devins

i cant let it die! this tread needs to live! here's (2) 2000 ford f.250 4x4 7.3 with the 2010 front clip ones a short bed ext. cab other a long bed reg. cab ext. cab has a 9.5 mm1 on it and a tailgate spreder, long bed has a plow somewhere and a 2 yard V-box spreader enjoy! sorry bout the pics...


----------



## mercer_me

devins;1235871 said:


> i cant let it die! this tread needs to live! here's (2) 2000 ford f.250 4x4 7.3 with the 2010 front clip ones a short bed ext. cab other a long bed reg. cab ext. cab has a 9.5 mm1 on it and a tailgate spreder, long bed has a plow somewhere and a 2 yard V-box spreader enjoy! sorry bout the pics...


They came out pretty good.


----------



## Tirioloservices

*hey can someone try this for me.its my older ford cl40 skid steer id love a drawing o*

here my 1980 ford cl40 skid steer crappy pic but please id love a drawing for my father.he would go crazyy...thanks...the pics in the equipment pictures forum..i posted today...tirioloservices you should see it there..thanks


----------



## Tirioloservices

*anyone still drawing?*

can anyone draw my ford cl40 skidsteer??? i posted a pic in the equipment pics forum id love a drawing..thanks


----------



## Deerewashed

nice 2000 but why the 2010 front clip? and i like the way you drew brown rust on the frame got a few myself and can hand draw well but dont got a scanner.


----------



## devins

Tirioloservices- give me the week and ill see what i can draw up for you

thank, mercer_me

Deerewashed- they have 2010 fronts because aether i started wanting a 2010 and wanted the 7.3 or didn't want to draw a 2000 front


----------



## Tirioloservices

@ devins thanks
yea it wouldnt let me post the pic here
but my machines in the equipment forum.....the titles something like tiriolo services cl40 skidsteer waterbury.ct
thanks very much
you can google pics of it for a better idea
my arms are painted green if you could put TIRIOLO on them that be so appreciated..i havent even gotten time to vinyl mine.been so busy


----------



## devins

Tirioloservices- ill do that this week in school for you, will be fun.


----------



## andcon83

Wow....this is a 5 year old thread


----------



## nickv13412

350 with Sno-Way Mega Vee


----------



## joey7599

Hey guys just did this online no plow one yet will do one soon
thanks Joe

p.s its horrible


----------



## mercer_me

nickv13412;1240086 said:


> 350 with Sno-Way Mega Vee


What program did you use to make that? It came out wicked good.


----------



## nickv13412

Microsoft Paint. Thanks!


----------



## WesternproGMC

anyone like to take try at my truck? you gay have some amazing drawings Thumbs Up

thank you


----------



## Winter Land Man

'84 K30 Flatbed.

This is the way one-ton trucks should be. They got the wings, but do they have those front plows?


----------



## joey7599

carver60 can you make me a blue 07 chevy silverado with a fisher plow and vbox with a back rack and light bar please


----------



## mercer_me

Winter Land Man;1256199 said:


> '84 K30 Flatbed.
> 
> This is the way one-ton trucks should be. They got the wings, but do they have those front plows?


That looks good. I know a guy that has an old Chevy 1 ton with a 9' plow 9' wing and a dump body. I have allways wanted a 1 ton with a plow and wing. But, alot of people say they are to light to put a wing on. An F-450 or F-550 with a plow and wing would bea great set-up IMO.


----------



## carver60




----------



## mercer_me

carver60;1257184 said:


>


How long does it take you to make one of them truck pictures?


----------



## carver60

mercer_me;1257197 said:


> How long does it take you to make one of them truck pictures?


Well, originally, it would take me about an hour to do since I had none of the plows made, but now that I have made almost all the attachments, its just a simple drag and drop and slight modification to the plow mounts, lights, etc. It takes about 10 minutes now.

BTW: I am now taking some suggestions to make, and if anyone would like better quality pictures, I am taking donations that will be used towards purchasing an upgraded version of the video capturing software I use to take the pictures. My PayPal is: [email protected] if anyone is interested in donating. My Goal is $40 and a few bucks goes a long way when 10+ people donate  Thanks for the interest guys


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;1257208 said:


> Well, originally, it would take me about an hour to do since I had none of the plows made, but now that I have made almost all the attachments, its just a simple drag and drop and slight modification to the plow mounts, lights, etc. It takes about 10 minutes now.
> 
> BTW: I am now taking some suggestions to make, and if anyone would like better quality pictures, I am taking donations that will be used towards purchasing an upgraded version of the video capturing software I use to take the pictures. My PayPal is: [email protected] if anyone is interested in donating. My Goal is $40 and a few bucks goes a long way when 10+ people donate  Thanks for the interest guys


Did you figure out how to make a chain lift plow yet?


----------



## carver60

mercer_me;1257213 said:


> Did you figure out how to make a chain lift plow yet?


Hahaha, not yet, I haven't worked on a plow in like 5 months  I'm starting to get back into it now though, so maybe I'll have one for you tonight  What truck do you want it on?


----------



## WesternproGMC

carver60;1257220 said:


> Hahaha, not yet, I haven't worked on a plow in like 5 months  I'm starting to get back into it now though, so maybe I'll have one for you tonight  What truck do you want it on?


vary nice work. i love it, if you want you can take a crack at my truck
i have some pic here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119194


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;1257220 said:


> Hahaha, not yet, I haven't worked on a plow in like 5 months  I'm starting to get back into it now though, so maybe I'll have one for you tonight  What truck do you want it on?


2010 Toyota Tundra double cab. Like this one.


















Thanks Carver.


----------



## carver60

mercer_me;1257254 said:


> 2010 Toyota Tundra double cab.
> Thanks Carver.


I dont have a Tundra model yet, but I'll make just for you. Maybe not tonight though, it takes alot of work to make a new truck  lol, But if you have any suggestions on the trucks I already have, let me know...I have Chevy silverado's, GMC sierra's, Ram's, and Superdutys.

Here's one of the trucks provided a couple pages before this one. Enjoy


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;1257263 said:


> I dont have a Tundra model yet, but I'll make just for you. Maybe not tonight though, it takes alot of work to make a new truck  lol, But if you have any suggestions on the trucks I already have, let me know...I have Chevy silverado's, GMC sierra's, Ram's, and Superdutys.
> 
> Here's one of the trucks provided a couple pages before this one. Enjoy


My uncle has a 2003 Dodge 2500 crew cab (not the mega cab) 6' box with a 8' Boss trip edge. It also has a head ache rack. The same color as the one below. So you could make one of them if you want.


----------



## Jelinek61

Those are some sweet drawings carver. You should either put step rails on that ford or show the frame/drive shaft hanging down. It would look that much more realistic


----------



## carver60

WesternproGMC;1257241 said:


> vary nice work. i love it, if you want you can take a crack at my truck


Here ya go...sorry, I forgot the chrome around the wheel wells


----------



## WesternproGMC

carver60;1257274 said:


> Here ya go...sorry, I forgot the chrome around the wheel wells


wow that is awesome you rock, who do you do that so fast?


----------



## WesternproGMC

carver60;1257274 said:


> Here ya go...sorry, I forgot the chrome around the wheel wells


thanks a lot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## carver60

WesternproGMC;1257297 said:


> wow that is awesome you rock, who do you do that so fast?


Lots of practice lol.

Here is a creation that I created from scratch. It was originally made to be used as a Fire Dept. Mini Rescue/Pumper, but I figure it will work well as a plow too. It's Called the Carver Hurricane. Enjoy


----------



## WesternproGMC

carver60;1257300 said:


> Lots of practice lol.
> 
> Here is a creation that I created from scratch. It was originally made to be used as a Fire Dept. Mini Rescue/Pumper, but I figure it will work well as a plow too. It's Called the Carver Hurricane. Enjoy


that is cool you have some mad skills


----------



## carver60

2003 Ford SuperDuty with SnowDogg Sander and Whelen LED Lights


----------



## joey7599

Heres one!!!!!


----------



## Deerewashed

would like to see a red 2006 chevy 2500hd diesel with sllash cut stacks, black of coarse, stock rims with 35 inch at or mt tires, black toolboxes on the sides, tinted windows, smoked rear tailights, running lights, custom built rear bumper(nice and big and strong) and whatever plow will look good, oh and a nice leveling kit. thanks if you can


----------



## rollincoalplow

Would love a 1997 Dodge 2500 white ex cab with black mitre cut stacks and meyers 8ft classic plow, also lifted with 35" tires if u can do that.


----------



## ch973934

Hopefully this works..couldn't upload from my smart phone... it's smarter than me... '11 Chevy 2500HD Duarmax/ Z71, Western MVP, 6" steps, rack, reverse lights, LED bar, and toolbox..


----------



## carver60

Thats a great drawing! Keep it up


----------



## mercer_me

ch973934;1258487 said:


> Hopefully this works..couldn't upload from my smart phone... it's smarter than me... '11 Chevy 2500HD Duarmax/ Z71, Western MVP, 6" steps, rack, reverse lights, LED bar, and toolbox..
> 
> View attachment 95305


WOW, that came out wicked good. You definatly have a talent.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

it's time to repaint my van so i did some renderings,





































i have too much time on my hands, it probably won't end up like any of these, i will change it right after i get my first whiff of paint lol


----------



## carver60

Cant go wrong with the A-Team van


----------



## ch973934

Thanks guys, first time I've picked up a pencil since my mandatory drawing class 3 years ago in college haha, I used to sketch all the time when I was younger, I'll post it up if I can find some.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

yea i grew up to the a team,but sadly it would require a full repaint not really feeling that lol


----------



## lude1990

hey carver is there anyway you could do a red 84 ford f250 reg cab flatbed with boss vblade, snowex spreader and ebling pull plow???


----------



## carver60

I'm a bit busy on a project I am getting paid for right now so the requests are going to be on hold for a day or so. Sorry guys.


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;1260738 said:


> I'm a bit busy on a project I am getting paid for right now so the requests are going to be on hold for a day or so. Sorry guys.


No problem Carver. It's realy good of you to make these pictures for us.


----------



## duramax-king

Carver could you make a white 04 ford f-350 reg cab long box with a western 8.6 mvp plow, Thanks alot.


----------



## streetscrapin16

Carver could you do these trucks in the first pic of the thread. Thanks alot.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116801&highlight=br+onsite+service


----------



## carver60

streetscrapin16;1260998 said:


> Carver could you do these trucks in the first pic of the thread. Thanks alot.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116801&highlight=br+onsite+service


Hmm, maybe for a small donation


----------



## streetscrapin16

You name it!


----------



## carver60

streetscrapin16;1261012 said:


> You name it!


$10 a truck? Thumbs Up

Edit: with that donation, I will email you a hi-res picture that you can use as your signature or avatar, etc. :bluebounc


----------



## Plow man Foster

I put boss on the plow but now that im lookin at it looks more like a western


----------



## stargazer

Drew a simple drawing to shrink and put in add, then used it as a business logo. I scratched "STARGAZER" across it to post, because it's my personal drawing and registered logo.

I sat in my driveway and think I used pen and sharpie to draw my own truck. My driveway is a hill, so I got a nice perspective. I had the blade breaking out of the add box in the newspaper, looked cool.


----------



## carver60

My latest creation for Delong Landscaping. Thanks jason


----------



## stargazer

Here's one I did a couple weeks ago, using pastel sticks. You have to draw while a stop watch is running, then the model moves to another pose. Hate the time thing, when you are doing well you can't keep going till you feel you are done. But the model likes it, because she can move when the time is up. I know I could have done a lot more on this with another 5 minutes.

Usually 3, 5 or 10 minute poses. Sometimes she gets back in position and you can go more than once.

If I can get one drawing I like in an evening, I'm delighted. If I get enough I hope to sell them on line, maybe mat them and frame them. Believe I could make this better even without the model. Actual size is 18"x24".


----------



## stargazer

stargazer;1262282 said:


> Drew a simple drawing to shrink and put in add, then used it as a business logo. I scratched "STARGAZER" across it to post, because it's my personal drawing and registered logo.
> 
> I sat in my driveway and think I used pen and sharpie to draw my own truck. My driveway is a hill, so I got a nice perspective. I had the blade breaking out of the add box in the newspaper, looked cool.


Wanted to put mine on the same page.

Carver, are you drawing those free hand? Or are you using a computer program?


----------



## carver60

stargazer;1262329 said:


> Wanted to put mine on the same page.
> 
> Carver, are you drawing those free hand? Or are you using a computer program?


computer program. I could draw it by hand but computer is more accurate


----------



## stargazer

carver60;1262330 said:


> computer program. I could draw it by hand but computer is more accurate


But freehand has more "grab" to it visually! I like the red one that looks so free hand.

I started in Architectural rendering. It was science (perspective drawing), you were given blueprints and had to draw an accurate rendering of the completed construction from any viewpoint.

Interestingly, even though scientifically done from blueprints, you were required to draw all the lines freehand. Apparently, the free line better captures the movement and feel of imperfect construction materials and buildings in the real world. It seemed weird at the time in a drafting class with drafting boards with rulers on them, but it definitely made the drawings more lifelike. The idea was to give the client the "feel" of the completed building before any work was done. We used the boards and rulers to find all intersection points accurately, then drew the actual lines free hand.


----------



## stargazer

*tonight's drawings*

Here are some drawings from tonight's class.


----------



## stargazer

Moderators, you may delete my above post. I'm blocked from doing it.


----------



## Jelinek61

Those are pretty good Stargazer. I think i need to take some art classes. hah


----------



## stargazer

Jelinek61;1264542 said:


> Those are pretty good Stargazer. I think i need to take some art classes. hah


Thanks!!

Be hard not to enjoy a good class.

When I get home from class I'm totally wound up about it. My wife (she is really an artist) and I always have an "art show" - she's in the class too - complete with artsy wine (or gin and tonic for me). We spread out the drawings and enjoy and critique them.

I did architectural drafting years ago, but started art just about exactly one year ago. My wife was signed up for a portraiture class, they were short one student for the minimum, so she asked me to go. I had a struggle at first, that blank paper!  You have to sort of prove yourself too, the model will look at your work and expect something good. I'm usually the only guy in there, more pressure.

Each class is a learning experience, lots of experimenting too. I'm just getting to a new level, recently I can sometimes "see" what I'm looking at on my paper after I get a bit down, then I can sort of "fill in" what it needs. Last class was the first where I liked every drawing I did. You can get into a "zone" or wordless "flow" state, like I used to do when I did competition shooting. Merging with what's happening.  Art, music, and shooting, all very similar.


----------



## Jelinek61

Thats funny your the only guy. no pressure.....hahah


----------



## 7d9_z28

Heres a truck i found ( dont remember if it was in this thread or not) and modified to make it my own 
If it was someone here that made it, thank you!


----------



## mercer_me

7d9_z28;1299809 said:


> Heres a truck i found ( dont remember if it was in this thread or not) and modified to make it my own
> If it was someone here that made it, thank you!


That looks great. I wish somebody could make a picture of my Dad's Tundra with a plow.


----------



## fordzilla

step aside, let a real artist through..


----------



## unityroad

glad the window lickers found a thread.........................geezzz


----------



## Plow man Foster

Just playing around....
Do this alot Also do Animations like my truck below.(Flashing)


----------



## pallensilverado

would someone like to take a try at it ?with out a plow and then do one with a plow


----------



## pallensilverado

stargazer;1262282 said:


> Drew a simple drawing to shrink and put in add, then used it as a business logo. I scratched "STARGAZER" across it to post, because it's my personal drawing and registered logo.
> 
> I sat in my driveway and think I used pen and sharpie to draw my own truck. My driveway is a hill, so I got a nice perspective. I had the blade breaking out of the add box in the newspaper, looked cool.


I'd love to have one like that that i could add to and chose my own color to if i could


----------



## stargazer

stargazer;1262322 said:


> Here's one I did a couple weeks ago, using pastel sticks. You have to draw while a stop watch is running, then the model moves to another pose. Hate the time thing, when you are doing well you can't keep going till you feel you are done. But the model likes it, because she can move when the time is up. I know I could have done a lot more on this with another 5 minutes.
> 
> Usually 3, 5 or 10 minute poses. Sometimes she gets back in position and you can go more than once.
> 
> If I can get one drawing I like in an evening, I'm delighted. If I get enough I hope to sell them on line, maybe mat them and frame them. Believe I could make this better even without the model. Actual size is 18"x24".


The gallery invited our drawing class to put up an exhibit. You had to frame them - never did that before - and were allowed to put up two. I found the framing to be hard! The above drawing was still a favorite so I entered this and another good one. It looked good framed, never did anything else to it but sign it and make up a title - "The Warm Shoulder". Definitely had the opposite feeling of getting "the cold shoulder"!

I wanted to put a big price on it, but everyone else had small prices so I put $275, a bit higher than most. It sold before they finished hanging the show, and way before the exhibit opening with the free wine and food.  Someone had very good taste!

But I was disappointed it didn't stay up till the show was over (or really even opened). They were from away and took it with them. I wasn't sure if I should be excited or disappointed, kind of mixed feelings about it. You know how sensitive us plow guys are!


----------



## Louiso

Heres mine


----------



## alldayrj

you lost a lug bro


----------



## tclark1

can someone make a 92 gmc regular cab with a flatbed on it with a boss V plow and no sander?


----------



## pallensilverado

i'd love to see the original can you email it to me?


----------

